

Show HN: Inspired by Obama O's we present Music Bacon - GodsMoon
http://musicbacon.com

======
GodsMoon
I wrote this to test several social hypothesizes I had as well as test some
new tech and raise some money at the same time. I'll write up a full analysis
after the contest is over.

